
Flutter Linux Alpha with Canonical - popey
https://medium.com/flutter/announcing-flutter-linux-alpha-with-canonical-19eb824590a9
======
ceothrowaway
I really doubt that 80,000 mobile iOS/android apps are in playstore which are
written in flutter/DART. DART is no way better than
javascript/java/typescript/swift. i may try/adapt flutter if its provides
alternate languages like typescript.

------
mightyquacks
Pros vs Cons with flutter in linux
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMnt90Si5K4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMnt90Si5K4)

------
jaravan
I hope vim dart plug-in also get enough love, so that I can build some cool
linux app on my low power Lubuntu machine.

------
rvz
Too bad the BSDs missed out on desktop support because the Dart team had other
priorities and were focused on the mobile side of Dart, which is fine, but
then their argument for not upstreaming the BSDs is quite poor.

It sounds quite ridiculous to say that Googler's maintaining Dart "...don't
have the resources" to do it themselves given the might of Google's
infrastructure and even when these contributors were willing to maintain it
themselves as an alternative. Even with one other person having buildbots.
It's not that difficult or hard to run automated tests on a BSD.

[https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/issues/10260#issuecomment-3...](https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/issues/10260#issuecomment-372138711)

